# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Τα κατάφερα να χαϊδέψω το κοκατίλ μου!!!

## aggelos23

Τον τελευταίο μήνα εκανα προσπαθεια να εξημερωσω τον μικρο μου, τον Μαξ. Σήμερα οχι μονο εφαγε απο το χερι μου 
αλλα ΚΑΙ τον χαιδεψα ΚΑΙ κάθισε στο χερι μου. Τωρα σε 2-3 μερες να τον βγάλω απο το κλουβι; Το δωμάτιο του ειναι full απο παράθυρα ετσι πρεπει να τον μεταφέρω στο διπλανο, αλλά πως θα το κάνω;

----------


## stelios7

Μπραβο αγγελε και εγω προσπαθω αλλα φιβατε ακομα να ανεβει στο χερι μου δυστιχος

----------


## aggelos23

Προσπάθησε ενω τον ταιζεις να σπρωξεις με τα δάκτυλά σου το μερος πανω απο τα ποδια του. μαλλον θα ανεβει

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Βαλε φαϊ στο χερι σου και εχετο σε σημειο που για να φαει θα πρεπει να κατσει αναγκαστικα στο χερι σου

----------


## giok

Μπράβο Άγγελε!!! Πολύ καλή αρχή! Δεν μπορείς να τον βγάλεις στο δωμάτιο που το έχεις καλύπτοντας τα παράθυρα με κουρτίνες?

----------


## vagelis76

Άγγελε κι εγώ θα σου πω προσωπική εμπειρία με μη εξημερωμένο κοκατίλ(Cristian) που είχα μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό( :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: )*Τη πρώτη φορά που το άφησα να βγεί από το κλουβί,*Η πρώτη έξοδος του Cristian(κοκατίλ) 



> Πριν 10 ημέρες ήρθε στη παρέα μου ένα κοκατιλ ο   Cristian,το οποίο είναι μεγαλωμένο από τους γονείς του και έμενε για   αρκετό καιρό μαζί με άλλα πουλιά του είδους του.Ο προηγούμενος   ιδιοκτήτης του([user:225yp6p1]zack27[/user:225yp6p1]),αν και δε κατάφερε   να το εξημερώσει,ή μάλλον έτσι πιστεύει εκείνος   ,έκανε πολύ καλή  προετοιμασία.Ο μικρός ήρθε και αμέσως μου έδειξε οτι  δε φοβόταν την  ανθρώπινη παρουσία,αλλά αντίθετα όταν έβλεπε κόσμο  φώναζε και  ψιλοτραγουδούσε...
> Δε δεχόταν  όμως με τίποτα τη παρουσία ου  ανθρώπινου χεριού στο κλουβί  του.Τον άφησα να ηρεμήσει και να συνηθίσει  το χώρο προσπαθώντας κατά  διαστήματα να το πλησιάσω έξω από το κλουβί.
> Σχεδόν  αμέσως κατάλαβα οτι ενθουσιαζόταν όταν έβλεπε το Πρώτο παπαγάλο   μου(κονούρα Παταγονίας) και πλησίαζε πιο ξεθαρρεμένος στα κάγκελα όταν   ήταν κοντά του.Τις επόμενες μέρες ήρθε και το 2ο κοκατίλ στη παρέα μου   και μάλιστα μωρό που ταΐζω ακόμα με κρέμα.Αν και δε συζούν ακόμα η   συμπάθεια φάνηκε από την αρχή.Ενθουσιάστηκε από τη παρουσία παπαγάλου   στα μέτρα του και πλησίαζε συνεχώς τη πόρτα του κλουβιού για να έρθει   κοντά.Κάθε φορά που το μωρό έτρωγε κρέμα ή χαλάρωνε στα χέρια μου   εκείνος γλυκοκοίταζε μέσα από τα κάγκελα βγάζοντας μικρές κραυγούλες.
> Πήρα  τη απόφαση να ανοίξω τη πόρτα του κλουβιού,αφού πρώτα είχα λάβει  όλα τα  απαραίτητα μέτρα για τη πιθανή του πτήση στο χώρο.... Δε πέρασαν  λίγα  λεπτά και ο μικρός μετά την αναρρίχησή του στα κάγκελα ήρθε στην  ανοιχτή  πόρτα.!!!!  Πέταξε έκανε 2 κύκλους στο χώρο και πάνω από εμάς  και προσγειώθηκε στο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας   .Φτάνοντας τον σιγά  σιγά του έδωσα το δάχτυλο,πλησιάζοντας το στα  πόδια του και εκείνος αν  και διστακτικός ανέβηκε .Τον έφερα κοντά στο  μωρό και με ένα αλματάκι  βρέθηκε δίπλα του και άρχισε να τσιμπολογάει  από τη τροφή που υπήρχε στο  τραπέζι.Έφαγαν,έπαιξαν αρκετή ώρα και  κάποια στιγμή έχοντας το μωρό στο  χέρι μου του πλησίασα ξανά το χέρι  μου και ανέβηκε,έτσι μπήκε ήρεμα στο  κλουβί του.
> Από τότε βγαίνει καθημερινά μόνος του από το κλουβί 2-3  φορές την ημέρα  και τον επιστρέφω εγώ.είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο και  ανεβαίνει σχετικά  εύκολα στο χέρι μου αλλά πάντα μου δείχνει τα όριά  του.... αν προχωρήσω  με απειλεί με δαγκωνιά 
> Θεωρώ οτι μεγάλο  ρόλο έπαιξε στη γρήγορη προσαρμογή του στο νέο  περιβάλλον η ύπαρξη και  άλλον πουλιών προσκολλημένα σε μένα.Λέτε κάποια  στιγμή να γίνουμε  κολλητάριά???   το ελπίζω πάντως


Αναζητώντας παρέα?από ζήλια? ή ένιωσε οτι δε θα του κάνω κακό...άρχισε  και ερχόταν κοντά μου.Μετά από λίγο καιρό ανέβαινε στο χέρι μου και με  άφηνε να να του χαϊδεύω το κεφάλι.Όταν τα είχα πολύ ώρα εκτός κλουβιού  και η μικρή ερχόταν επάνω μου και δε ξεκολλούσε,κάποιες φορές πετούσε  και εκείνος και ερχόταν διστακτικά(με σηκωμένο τσουλούφι)και εκείνος .

Θέλει να έχεις χρόνο,αρκετή υπομονή και με ήρεμες κινήσεις νομίζω  καταφέρονται.Το κάθε πουλί συμπεριφέρεται και αντιδράει διαφορετικά στο  κάθε ερέθισμα,εκείνο που έχεις εσύ είναι να το ακολουθήσεις,βάζοντας  πάντα κάποια όρια στη σχέση σας για να μη βρεθείς στην απέναντι πλευρά  αυτού του καβαλημένου... Κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει αργότερα και όχι σε  αυτή τη φάση που συζητάμε.
Πρόσεξε και απόφυγε να προσπαθήσεις να πιάσεις τα πουλιά βάζοντας τα  χέρια σου στη πλάτη του..δίνεις δάχτυλο και προσπαθείς να ανέβει στο  δάχτυλο σου.
Δες λίγο και αυτά...Πρώτη φορά εκτός κλουβιού.. 
Να το επιχειρήσω;να τα βγάλω από το κλουβί ?
Ασφαλείς πτήσεις έξω από το κλουβί

Αν το επιχειρήσεις,κάντο σε ένα δωμάτιο που να μην έχει ψηλά έπιπλα ώστε να δυσκολευτείς αν χρειαστεί να τα κατεβάσεις.
Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχεις πολύ χρόνο μπροστά σου και να υπάρχει ηρεμία  στο σπίτι.Αν δείς οτι δε πηγαίνουν μόνα τους σχετικά νωρίς,μην αγχώνεσαι  το πιθανότερο είναι να πάνε αργότερα που θα διψάσουν ή πεινάσουν.Μη  προσπαθήσεις να τους δώσεις τροφές έξω για πρώτη φορά,εκείνα θα  καταλάβουν που βρίσκεται το κλουβί τους και πιστεύω να επιστρέψουν μόλις  χορτάσουν τη βόλτα τους.

                        Δες και λίγο τη πορεία της Γεωργίας με το Σεντονάκο..
*Έξοδος από το κλουβί*

----------


## moutro

Aγγελέ κ γω έχω κοκατίλ εδώ κ 2 βδομάδες κ δεν εχω καταφέρει να το εξημερώσω ακόμα...τρωει απο το χέρι μου αλλα για να ανέβει πάνω ούτε που το συζητάει  :sad: 
 του έχω ανοιξει ομως κ εχει κάνει τις πρώτες του βόλτες κ ή εχει επιστρέψει μονος του στο κλουβι ή αν του πάω το κλουβί κοντά μπαίνει μονος του μέσα αρκεί να έχει χορτάσει βόλτα (περίπου 2 ωρες)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Κατι ειναι κι αυτο...Μια χαρα το βλεπω εγω...Με υπομονη,αγαπη και κολπακια ολα γινονται

----------


## moutro

σε αυτό ελπίζω κ γω Νίκο μου...Πέσαμε μάλλον σε σκληρό κ δύσκολο αντράκι.. :Party0038:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ο λυκος που θα γινει αρνακι....Αρκει να το θες....

----------


## moutro

Νίκο μόλις έφαγε πρώτη φορά κεχρί απο τη παλάμη μου που μέχρι τώρα απέφευγε κ ανέβηκε πανω στη κουκουνάρα του που την κρατούσα εγώ όμως!!!!Πανηγυρίζω!!!Είσαι γουρλής!!!! :Party0011:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μην βιαζεσαι ομως....Δεν σε κηνυγαει κανενας...Η εμπιστοσυνη ειναι κατι που παιρνει χρονια για να χτιστει και γκρεμιζεται σε ενα λεπτο

----------


## aggelos23

Παιδιά είμαστε μια χαρά και συνεχίζουμε! Το θέμα είναι ότι το δωμάτιο δεν έχει ούτε κουρτίνες και έτσι πρέπει να τον φέρνω στο δωμάτιο    μου που όμως συνδέεται με μια πόρτα. Και υποψιαζομαι ότι κάτι έχει βαρέα μέταλλα, πως το καταλαβαίνω;

----------


## zack27

Πως το υποψιαζεσαι δηλαδη?

----------


## aggelos23

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, ίσως γιατί είναι ένα βάρη μέταλλο; Όχι πλάκα κάνω απλά είναι ένα για της κουρτίνες σαν βαρίδι και κάτι πομολα με το     Ίδιο μεταλικο χρωμα. Και μου δημιουργεί και ένα κακά προαισθημα... Μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός;

----------


## zack27

στις κουρτινες συνηθως υπαρχουν!! τωρα στα πομολα δε ξερω για να σου πω!!! καλο ειναι να προσεχουμε παντως!!

----------


## aggelos23

Οπότε θα αφαίρεσω αυτό στην κουρτίνα και θα προσέχω τα πομολα...

----------


## vagelis76

Αν είσαι εκεί δεν εχεις να φοβηθείς κάτι...όταν πλησιάσουν τη κουρτίνα τα αποτρέπεις στο να δαγκώσουν.
Τώρα για τα πόμολα,δε νομίζω να πάνε να δαγκώνουν τα πόμολα.Και δε μπορούν να σταθούν εκεί και πολύ μεγάλα για το ράμφος τους...

----------


## aggelos23

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ. Πολύ προσοχή λοιπόν.

----------


## aggelos23

Σήμερα κάναμε την πρώτη έξοδο από το κλουβί και ήταν κύριος. Ανέβηκε στο χερι μου πήγαμε στο δίπλα δωμάτιο και μετά από τις πτήσεις του προσγειωνοταν πάνω σε μ´ενα στον αδερφό μου και στον πατέρα μας βγάλαμε φωτογραφίες και παίξαμε

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Άγγελε!! Είναι ένα μεγάλο βήμα που όλοι όσοι προσπαθούμε να εξημερώσουμε το φιλαράκι μας, το λαχταράμε!! 
Περιμένουμε και φωτό!

----------


## aggelos23

Θα έχετε αύριο φωτό τώρα είμαι λίγο κουρασμένος

----------


## Emma

Καλησπερα!εγω εχω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ 1,5 μηνα τωρα..δεν ειναι εξημερωμενος ομως απ την πρωτη βδομαδα ετρωγε απ το χερι μου..το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε κανει ακομα καποια προοδο..ξερετε πως θα μπορουσα να τον χαιδεψω χωρις να με δαγκωσει;

----------


## ndlns

Θα πρέπει να σε εμπιστευτεί πρώτα και να ανέβει στο χέρι σου, χωρίς να φοβάται. Αυτό θα γίνει δίνοντας του μια λιχουδιά. Στην αρχή θα την δίνεις από μακριά και σιγά σιγά θα το οδηγήσεις στο χέρι σου. Υπομονή κι επιμονή και όλα γίνονται. Μην περιμένεις να το πετύχεις σε δυο μέρες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Emma

Ανεβαινει λιγακι στο χερι μου οταν τον ταιζω,παταει με το ποδαρακι του..ειναι και ενος χρονου ηδη κ σκευτομαι θα θελει μάλλον  περισσοτερο χρονο..

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Εξαρτάται πολύ από τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε πουλιού και όχι τόσο από την ηλικία θα έλεγα εγώ! Για να σου φέρω ένα παράδειγμα, το δικό μου κοκατίλ έκανε πάααρα πολύ καιρό να εξοικειωθεί μαζί μου και ακόμα θα έλεγα έχει επιφυλάξεις! Οπότε θα σε συμβουλέψω να μην βιαστείς, κάθε πουλάκι θέλει τον χρόνο του και θα προσαρμοστεί σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή. Δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες ούτε και δεδομένο το χρονικό διάστημα που εκτυλίσσεται η αλλαγή και η προσαρμογή  :Happy:

----------


## Emma

Ευχαριστω πολυ!να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο..εχετε υποψιν σας κανενα προγραμμα διατροφης τους γιατι δεν εχω βρει κατι που να λεει αναλυτικα ποσες φορες τη βδομαδα πρεπει να τρωει φρουτα,ποσες λαχανικα κλπ...

----------


## Esmi

Κατά τη γνώμη μου μπορείς να του δίνεις μια φορά τη μέρα λαχανικά σε μικρές ποσότητες ή φρούτα για να παίρνει καθημερινά τις βιταμίνες του και τα οφέλη γενικότερα που έχει από αυτές τις τροφές! Δεν είναι ανάγκη ότι θα τα τρώει όλα όσα του δίνεις, μπορεί να επιλέξει κάποια από αυτά που του αρέσουν μπορεί και να τα τρώει όλα στο τέλος! Είναι ανάλογα τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός πουλιού!
Αυγουλάκι βραστό μια φορά την εβδομάδα και κόκκαλο σουπιάς στο κλουβακι του διαρκώς για να παίρνει το ασβέστιο που χρειάζεται! Να πω εδώ ότι αν παρατηρήσεις κάποια περίοδο να μην τσιμπάει από το κόκκαλο σουπιάς καθόλου μην απογοητευθεις που δεν τρώει και ανησυχήσεις.. όταν θα το έχει ανάγκη θα το κατασπαράξει να ξέρεις!
Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό ως διατροφική συμβουλή αυτή τη στιγμή! Για οποιαδήποτε απορία αναφορικά με συγκεκριμένες τροφές για το τι κάνει να τρώει και τι όχι, φυσικά, μπορείς να μας ρωτήσεις όποτε θέλεις!  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Emma

Τελεια!σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια  :Happy0159:

----------


## Emma

Καλησπερα κ παλι!ξεχασα ν ρωτησω ποσο συχνα κανει να τους δινουμε κεχρι  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κεχρί καλό είναι σε αυτή τη φάση να δίνεις μόνο στην "εκπαίδευση". Όταν δηλαδή αλληλεπιδράς εσύ μαζί του, του μαθαίνεις να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου, να κάθεται για χάδια κλπ.

----------


## Emma

Ρωταω βασικα γιατι ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι λιπαρο κ καλυτερα να μην τους δινουμε καθε μερα..δυο φορες τ βδομαδα ας πουμε ειναι καλα η και παραπανω ειναι οκ?

----------


## Esmi

Ναι ναι μια χαρά είναι! Βασικά όπως είπε και η Κωνσταντίνα χρησιμοποίησε το όταν θα το το εκπαιδεύεις.. κόψε λίγο λίγο και δώσε κατά την εκπαίδευση για να κάνεις πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και ελκυστική την διαδικασία.. μην βάζεις ολόκληρο τσαμπί δηλαδή μέσα  και το αφήνεις να το φάει όλο  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

